# flowmaster



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

im looknig at getting a flowmaster dual output force 2.. is this a good exhaust and would it sound good? its catback


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

will the force 2 sound good? for the price


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Flowmaster always sounds good, lol. I don't have their catback, because they took too long to come out with it. I used a 80 series and it sounds great, I would imagine their tuned catback would sound even better.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

so in other words its a good buy? will i notice a little horsepower difference and torque difference?


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

u wont notice much difference in the cat back u have more inpact running catless 02 housings and midpipe from zzp so if you lookin to feel a difference it will be minimal


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> u wont notice much difference in the cat back u have more inpact running catless 02 housings and midpipe from zzp so if you lookin to feel a difference it will be minimal


This. You may notice it a little bit, but it won't be great until you go catless. Even then, it will eventually be only for sound because our ECM will start going back to stock numbers anyway. My personal advice is to just get a tune if you want power, and only get intake/exhaust if you want sound.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

what if i get a high flow zzp cat?


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Amazon has this dirt cheap right now for $434. $650 on Summit website. 

Amazon.com: Flowmaster 817565 Force II 409S Stainless Steel Dual Rear Exit Cat-Back Exhaust System with Mild/Moderate Sound: Automotive


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> what if i get a high flow zzp cat?


This would help, and allow you to pass any emissions testing and/or inspections you may have to endure.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I have this installed and I love it. If you search for the thread I have more info and a decent video showing it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

so a flowmaster force 2 cat back plus a magnaflow high flow cat would be a good idea then?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If you're going fo rpower, go with the high flow cat on a ZZP midpipe. You can choose the cat on the options when ordering. Either check out www.zzperformance.com or www.insanespeedmotorsports.com


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

BTW, here's the video if you don't feel like digging-
Cruze with Flowmaster cat-back exhaust. - YouTube


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks boats, I'm on my phone so its a pain to post links.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

